# pineapple upside down cake



## stepht (Feb 3, 2002)

have tried to bake a pineapple upside down cake in an aluminum pan in convection oven at 300 degrees and at 325 degrees..in both cases even with a thoroughly greased pan to start, the pineapples migrate and when turned over they stick to the pan. This does not happen when I bake the cake in the same manner in a conventional oven. Why?!


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

I usually bake them in both ovens, the only difference is that the cake has a tendency to "peak" or dome in a convection oven. 325F in a convection oven sounds about right, do you de-pan right after baking?


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I can't remember temp. but that varies according to the cake recipe....325 to 350F for mine. With sticking, don't let it cool down so much before flipping. Also you can line you pan with sprayed parchement just like any other cake, it will release easy from the pan, but you still have to peel back your paper while it's warm.


----------

